# Morning Topwater



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

A few reds and specks and this morning all on Topwater and back in time for gameday!


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I need to work on my picture skills, cut off the tail.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Sweet ! out at trout point?


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Yup, lots if hits on top until about 730 then it slowed way down.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I was out there Wednesday morning same thing except hitting a popping cork I am not very skilled on top water yet. What were you using? I tried a spook jr was getting a lot of passes but no strikes.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I think it is a skitter walk.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you reel it fast or just kind of slow jerks ? Walk the dog?


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Fairly slow, steady retrieval while twitching the rod tip sideways so the lure moves in 45 degree cuts. If you go to fast or pull to hard the lure will submerge.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Cool thanks will try that tomorrow would love to seems some reds bust on a top water!


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

What lb mono you recommend?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hobart said:


> What lb mono you recommend?


8-12lb


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks what I thought. I have 20lb p line on the rod I have using top water on thought it was too much thanks I'll change it


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and pictures. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

ppping said:


> Fairly slow, steady retrieval while twitching the rod tip sideways so the lure moves in 45 degree cuts. If you go to fast or pull to hard the lure will submerge.


Went out early Sunday with ragsfisher tried top water for about 45 minutes I had I blow up but he missed and a bird swooped down and took of with my spook jr. I snatched it out of his grubby little talons as he flew off. Switched back to popping cork landed 3 reds largest 21 inches , a ton of specks two keepers 18,19 inches. A ton of hard tails and pin fish. Will keep practicing on top water thanks for the pointers.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice catch.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

